# cpt total knee revision liner only replaced



## dgarrett10 (Jul 20, 2010)

I need help coding Doctor states in op note total knee revision liner only replaced do I use unlisted code or can I code 27486?


----------



## nyyankees (Jul 21, 2010)

dgarrett10 said:


> I need help coding Doctor states in op note total knee revision liner only replaced do I use unlisted code or can I code 27486?



Look at 27486-52 for poly exchange/removal


----------



## taurus7694 (Jul 21, 2010)

*27486-52*

I agree with NYYankees....I have used 27486-52 for this procedure.  Hope that helps


----------

